# avoir peur de => tener miedo A / DE



## Cel89

Pour dire "avoir peur de quelque chose", j'avais appris au lycée "tener miedo a + verbe/qch/qn" mais j'ai trouvé "tener miedo de" sur wordreference... Quelle est la règle ??
(par contre j'ai trouvé "el miedo a morir/ al fracaso")

Merci d'avance!


----------



## lpfr

Je ne sais pas s'il y a une règle. Dans certaines phrases on utilise "tener miedo de" et dans d'autres on utilise "tener miedo a". 
  "Tengo miedo de la muerte o de morir"
  "No le tengo miedo a nada ni a nadie"
  "No tengo miedo de nadie"


----------



## shaky

Je crois qu'il n'y a pas de différences. Normalement on peut utiliser l'une ou l'autre et cela ne change rien. Mais attention à la construction!

No tengo miedo de los fantasmas. 
No *le* tengo miedo a los fantasmas.
No tengo miedo a morir.

Je ne sais pas d'où il vient ce "le"... 
mais c'est comme ça. Voilà, la langue.


----------



## Cel89

Ok merci beaucoup pour vos réponses!


----------



## Jalisco07

shaky said:


> Je crois qu'il n'y a pas de différences. Normalement on peut utiliser l'une ou l'autre et cela ne change rien. Mais attention à la construction!
> 
> No tengo miedo de los fantasmas.
> No *le* tengo miedo a los fantasmas.
> No tengo miedo a morir.
> 
> Je ne sais pas d'où il vient ce "le"...
> mais c'est comme ça. Voilà, la langue.



Bonne soir. Buenas tardes.

Lamento disentir. Justamente,cuando dices que preste atención a la construcción, estás refiriéndote a dos construcciones totalmente distintas, una que exige el "de" y otra que exige el "a". Pero los ejemplos son incorrectos. Y no tienen nada que ver con el pronombre de refuerzo, en este caso, el subrayado *le*.(*Le* es una repetición de énfasis de *a los fantasmas*)

*Tener miedo* se construye con la preposición *de* si está seguido de un complemento verbal.
Ejemplo: Tiene miedo *de* que lo descubran en sus mentiras.
             Tiene miedo *de *ser descubierto en sus mentiras.
             No tengo miedo *de *morir.


*Tener miedo* se construye con la preposición *a *si está seguido de un complemento nominal.
Ejemplo: Tiene miedo *a *los fantasmas.
*  Le* tiene miedo *a* los fantasmas.
            No tengo miedo *a* la muerte.
            No *le* tengo miedo a la muerte.


Ésta es la ortodoxia. Luego, en el lenguaje hablado, hoy se confunde un uso y el otro en muchas partes de España. Pero no contribuyamos a la confusión; en tanto traductores no somos más que siervos de la lengua.

Au revoir. Hasta pronto. Y ojalá sea útil.


----------



## shaky

Todos los días aprendemos algo  Gracias por tu explicación, Jalisco07.


----------



## Cel89

Muchas gracias Jalisco, me ayuda mucho!


----------



## eklir

Totalmente de acuerdo con jalisco (esa es, de hecho, la regla que encuentro en Manuel Seco al respecto).


----------



## Cel89

En cambio, encontré en el diccionario de WR el ejemplo "miedo A morir" (al lado de "miedo al fracaso"). Es porque es considerado como un nombre??


----------



## Jalisco07

Querido Cel89, llegarás lejos en esto de las lenguas.

Mira, un infinitivo --en castellano-- puede considerarse, en ciertas circunstancias, como una sustantivación del verbo. 

La "prueba del algodón", para saber si se ha sustantivado o no, es tratar de agregarle el artículo. En este caso "el".

"No tengo miedo a el morir". Nadie lo diría, es casi como de una ópera de Da Ponte. Por tanto, y sin querer sentar cátedra, creo que lo correcto es "No tengo miedo de morir", donde el infinitivo forma complemento verbal.

Te recomiendo el Seco. Es un excelente diccionario de uso y dudas.

Hasta pronto. À bientôt.


----------



## shaky

Jalisco07 said:


> a el
> "No tengo miedo al morir".



Ojo.  Un saludo.


----------



## Jalisco07

Sí, Shaky, tienes razón, pero sólo en ese detalle --que no es poco--, lo demás, es ajustado a razón. Prometo no cometer más errores al picar mis textos. Tal vez haya sido un exceso de pedagogía. Lo tendré en cuenta y mucho ojo.


----------



## krlss26

Creo que se dice avoir peur de ... (quelque chose) en este caso,

como decir entonces

no tengas miedo de serlo?

n'as pas peur de le être?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Krlss:

Deberías comprobar la conjugación de avoir en imperativo.

le être => l'être.

Corrigiendo ambas cosas, sí, sería así.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## krlss26

merci 

fue una gran ayuda  .


----------



## florynatah

¡Hola!
Rescato este hilo para que me digáis qué pensáis de 'coger miedo a x', ya que en el diccionario no aparece. ¿Cómo se podría decir esto en francés?
¡Gracias!

Natàlia.


----------



## olives

Hola,

Una preguntita:

Habéis dicho "*Le* tiene miedo *a* los fantasmas."
Pero no debería ser "LES tiene miedo a los fantasmas"?
Son varios fantasmas, así que lógicamente sería "les", no?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola Olives:

Tienes toda la razón del mundo, los fantasmas => LES (no les tengo miedo a los fantasmas)

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## olives

Hola,

Me parece raro que nadie haya notado el "le" en vez del "les". De alguna forma, debe ser correcto escribir "le" en vez de "les", no?

Gracias


----------



## reversonyx

Jalisco07 said:


> ...*Tener miedo* se construye con la preposición *de* si está seguido de un complemento verbal.
> Ejemplo: ... Tiene miedo *de *ser descubierto en sus mentiras.
> No tengo miedo *de *morir...



Tengo leido en un diccionario o quiza un sitio "tener miedo A hacer algo"


¿ Segun tu,esto era falso?

Preciso que es una pregunta abierta.

Je remets également ma question ici:

J'ai pu lire les deux phrases suivantes :

No he dicho la verdad por miedo a que haya una pelea.
No he dicho la verdad ya que tengo miedo de que haya una pelea.

Dans les deux cas , "miedo" est suivi de "haya" donc les explications de Jalisco07 ne s'appliquent pas ici non plus. 
Après avoir parcouru différents topics ici ou ailleurs,il me semble qu'il faille conférer à "por miedo a que/de peur que" , le même statut que celui des locutions adverbiales,à savoir invariable.

¿Que os parece?

Gracias por haberme leido..


----------

